# Just a few of the things I have made over the years.



## Shane93 (Jan 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice work!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 14, 2015)

Great job! Lots of diversity in those items, but that chess set steals the show for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

It's all admirable but that chess set deserves a thread of its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 14, 2015)

Shane - Nice work! How many hours in that chess set?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are great projects. Chess set gets most attention. Do you have plans for that set?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful work !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow a nice set of work all around. Like the others, DANG that chess set is sweet. I would love to see more pics of the individual pieces, really nice carving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 15, 2015)

I love all of them but that chess set ROCKS!!!!
Are those pieces a 3D scroll saw cut out?
If so I would love to purchase the patterns for those and make a set for one of my kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 15, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Shane - Nice work! How many hours in that chess set?


Honestly I don't know how many hours. I am not good at keeping track of that and the entire thing was built years apart. I got into woodworking by purchasing a scrollsaw and made the pieces then years later got a table saw and small router table and made the board and box. A guess would be 16+ hours for the pieces and well no clue for the box/board.


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 15, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Those are great projects. Chess set gets most attention. Do you have plans for that set?


 Yes. The board/box is from and old issue of Woodsmith and the scrollsaw piece plans are from a book by Patrick Spielman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I love all of them but that chess set ROCKS!!!!
> Are those pieces a 3D scroll saw cut out?
> If so I would love to purchase the patterns for those and make a set for one of my kids.


Yes they are from a book by Patrick Spielman. Fairly easy to do though time consuming.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2015)

16 hours for the pieces would earn you the moniker Speedy Gonzales around my shop. That's fast!


----------



## Shane93 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> 16 hours for the pieces would earn you the moniker Speedy Gonzales around my shop. That's fast!


Lol. Well they are way easier than they look. As Wilson observed, they are 3D scrollsaw cut out so roughly 30 min to cut out each, unless you go crazy and try to do the set in some tropical hardwoods. I did three pieces out of Wenge and 4 hours later and lord knows how many blades I decided it wasn't worth it :-)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 15, 2015)

Shane93 said:


> Lol. Well they are way easier than they look. As Wilson observed, they are 3D scrollsaw cut out so roughly 30 min to cut out each, unless you go crazy and try to do the set in some tropical hardwoods. I did three pieces out of Wenge and 4 hours later and lord knows how many blades I decided it wasn't worth it :-)


Maple is hard enough to cut let alone Winge! I think you should try it out of DIW @Kevin That stuff is fun to cut. 
Actually I am thinking of making a set out of Boxelder for the white pieces and if has a little flame in it wowza would that be cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the chess set!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2015)

Very beautiful work! I made a chess set a couple of years ago, looks very similar. My plans came from a paperback book that Shopsmith put out. It took me probably 6 months to build, so cudos to you; you're much faster than me! Tony


----------

